# Best way to dispose of litter



## KimandCocoa (Jan 9, 2007)

I was wondering whateveryone here does to dispose of their bunny's litter. I livein an apartment complex so it seems like the only way is to dump outhis litterbox in a bag and take it out to the dumpster. Butthen I'm taking out trash all the time!! There must be abetter way. 

I use Yesterday's News and I don't think that is flushable. Or is it?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 9, 2007)

we bag ours and take it to the dump, but there are some people around here who use it for fertilizer


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

I also put mine in a garbage bag and out to thetrash, you're doing the right thing. How often do you changethe boxes? I guess if the bag is big enough, you could saveit outside after the first change and dump them a second time beforetaking to the dumpster, but don't know if that would work for you beingin an apartment, is there anywhere outside where you could hold a bag?

I can leave a bag out on my back sidewalk for days if I want.


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jan 9, 2007)

Snuffles, you have given me a goodidea. We do have a balcony at our apartment, I suppose Icould put the bag of litter out there until it is full. Thatmight not work in the summertime because all the bugs would get inthere, but for now I think it's possible.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 10, 2007)

Balcony would be good as long as your not in anassociation. If you are, just put the bag in a decorative binor chest, as long as it looks like furniture, you should begood. Glad you liked the idea!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

I keep mine in a closed trash can (a smallerkitchen sized one) and take the bag out to a bigger closed trash can inthe garage when it's full.

I wouldn't recommend flushing it even if it says so on thebag. It might plug something up since it's so much at a time.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 10, 2007)

I put mine into the recycling, I use hay overnews paper. The soiled hay goes into my garden bin which gets picked uponce a month and taken away to turn into compost, and the newspapergoes out each week to be picked up by the 'paper chase'.


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 10, 2007)

You guys in the USA and anywhere else are verylucky on this subject, where i live in the UK, you are limited to howmuch trash you can put out, if you try to put out any more you will befined, i tried to ask the council how to get rid of it and they said iwould have to pay £30 ($60) a time to get rid of any extra! luckily iknow someone that loves it for compost! i produce about 3 black bags aweek of it and our trash gets taken once a fortnight! :X


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow grumpybabies, that stinks :X. Our rubbishcan be just as much as you like (within reason) as long as the men canlift it and it's in a bag or bags. I find I have very litte generaltrash anyway. Vege scraps go to the rabbits, meat scraps to the cat,glass tin and plastic gets recycled, paper and cardboard gets recycledand any plant matter the rabbits can't eat goes into the garden bin.The only thing that costs me is the garden bin and that's $10 per month.

Edited to say that rabbit poo is excellent if you have lemon trees, I dig a lot into the soil and it really feeds the tree.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 10, 2007)

Here in Toronto we have a "green bin" garbageprogram. Part of our overall recyclingwherecompostable and bio-degradeablematerials -food, napkins, bunny litter (!) go intothe "Green Bin" (thatactually is the color green). We're lucky in that the citycomposts for us.

I usually pile the smaller bags of litterinto a big garbagebag and keep it loosely tied up till it's time to go out once a week.


Edit: Also if you sprinkle Baking Soda onto the used litter before putting it into the bag it's not as smelly.
___________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 10, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Here in Toronto we have a "green bin" garbage program.


We have the "Blue Box"for recycles in Edmonton.Anything from paper to tincans, are put in blueplastic bags ora bluebox, is picked upseparately from the garbage.
We are spoiled... thereis no limit to howmuch garbage we canthrow out.

However Pebbles litter is thesize of a plasticshopping bag which Ithrow out once a week. 
Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 10, 2007)

We have a recycling bin and a trash bin, therecycling for cans etc and trash for everything else but at the compostbit at our tip or dump (whatever you call it lol) pet waste is calledhazardous material, so they won't accept it at all,what apain!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 11, 2007)

Pet_Bunny* wrote:*


> HoneyPot* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here inToronto we have a "green bin" garbage program.
> ...




yeah we have the Blue, Green and for a while a Grey as well... so much sorting....


----------



## bluebird (Jan 12, 2007)

I actually know people that sell the rabbit poop.I put all of mine on my garden and yard for fertilizer.bluebird


----------



## JimD (Jan 12, 2007)

My turn!!:wave2

I use Woody Pet in our litter pans. I clean them every other day andthe waste fits nicely in a grocery bag. I put a paper bag inside aplastic grocery bag. There's just enough room left to allow me to tiethe handles of the plastic together.
We collect 3-4 and then they go out with the trash.
Our recycling will only pick up "yard waste", paper, plastic &amp; cans.

Woody Pet breaks down the urine so there's no odor to speak of.
It's also great for composting....there was a whole study done on it.

Bunnie poop is suppose to be great for roses, too!!
It works best if you take the poops and add water to turn them into kind of a soup.


~Jim


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 12, 2007)

In the summertime I toss as much as I can intoone end of my garden, and then work it into the ground as it breaksdown. (Rabbit manure is fantastic for plants! I used to have a gardenwhen I first had rabbits too, and found that the bunny poop worked somuch better than commercial fertilizers. Of course they say you have tobe careful of parasites and such if using it for veggies...but I do useit in my vegetable garden too, once it's broken down.)

In the wintertime I do the same as Jim...clean the cages and then tossit all into plastic garbage bags, which then go into the trash. We haverestrictions here too as to how much one can throw out; several yearsago this came into effect, and the limit is 3 large garbage bags perhousehold. However, that's on a weekly basis, so it's not too bad. AndI find that whenever I have an unusual amount of garbage to toss(spring cleaning and whatnot) I'm fortunate, as my house is officiallya duplex as I have a tenant renting out the top floor. Since he iseither rarely there or he rarely throws out much, I can go as high as 6garbage bags of trash if I wish (only once did I ever throw out thatmuch...lol).


----------

